# How badly do I need the "Pro" version of Seventh Heaven?



## purple (Oct 29, 2020)

I want to get a reverb, and I'm completely sold on 7H, however there are 2 versions of 7H and one of them is much more expensive. If I go the route of regular 7H I'll get it right now otherwise I'll wait for BF sales for the pro verison. They list differences on their site but I'm curious to anyone who owns the reverbs what the practical differences are to you. How much do those extra features on the pro version actually change what you get out of it? Do I _need_ those features, or are they extremely fine controls that wouldn't be obvious outside an A/B comparison? Maybe just conveniences? Many of the demos and reviews I've seen don't delve into the differences much which makes me think it's worth saving $200 and spending that on some better sample libraries or other plugins...

If it makes a difference, I'm mostly orchestral with a little bit of synth occasionally. For a point of reference my current big project sounds a lot like the Elder Scrolls games to give you an idea of what sort of "sound" I am after.


----------



## Scalms (Oct 29, 2020)

You'll be fine with just the standard. There are some extra knobs on the Pro but to my ears they are very _very_ subtle changes to the point where I just don't use them. Keep in mind I'm a hobbyist though, so maybe someone with "Professional" ears would have different opinion. The reason I got Pro is because they had some presets available that I wanted, like "Cathedral". But 90% of the time I just use standard presets. My fav is "Scoring Stage" and that's available in the standard. But they give you the option to demo both versions. Either way I would wait the 4 weeks to BF, because the last couple years they've done 40% off.


----------



## Artemi (Oct 29, 2020)

I compare 7th heaven and other reverbs here 

For me the ability to eq the reverb tail seemed like a big deal, I really enjoyed that feature so I'm looking forward to purchae a pro version at BF.


----------



## Kent (Oct 29, 2020)

If you have to ask, you don't need the Pro  save some money!


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 29, 2020)

Consider Reverberate 3 over Seventh Heaven Pro. More tinkering involved, but also a lot more flexibility since you can load so many different IRs, including from other companies/people.


----------



## CT (Oct 29, 2020)

I only have the basic version right now, but I intend to get the professional one. Some of the additional controls and presets are nice, but the fact that there are more "advanced" algorithms is what makes it worthwhile for me. I felt it was noticable while demo'ing them.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Oct 29, 2020)

If you have already considered it, bad news, you need it. Aw well, i couldnt live without the flexibility in the pro, but if you are on a budget, Rev3 could be fine too.


----------



## barteredbride (Oct 29, 2020)

purple said:


> I want to get a reverb, and I'm completely sold on 7H, however there are 2 versions of 7H and one of them is much more expensive. If I go the route of regular 7H I'll get it right now otherwise I'll wait for BF sales for the pro verison. They list differences on their site but I'm curious to anyone who owns the reverbs what the practical differences are to you. How much do those extra features on the pro version actually change what you get out of it? Do I _need_ those features, or are they extremely fine controls that wouldn't be obvious outside an A/B comparison? Maybe just conveniences? Many of the demos and reviews I've seen don't delve into the differences much which makes me think it's worth saving $200 and spending that on some better sample libraries or other plugins...
> 
> If it makes a difference, I'm mostly orchestral with a little bit of synth occasionally. For a point of reference my current big project sounds a lot like the Elder Scrolls games to give you an idea of what sort of "sound" I am after.


If you're going the Liquid Sonics route and are thinking of 7Hpro, you should at least demo the standard version of cinematic rooms too. 

I know you didn't ask about other reverbs, but cinematic rooms is indeed very cool.


----------



## purple (Oct 29, 2020)

I didn't realize they had demos! That makes this much easier, thanks!


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 29, 2020)

I don't have either of the Seventh Heaven reverbs , but I did demo the Cinematic Rooms Standard and Pro. I found out that although Cinematic Rooms Standard sounded very good , I was able to dial in the exact sound I wanted with the Pro version . Maybe this translates to the same thing with Seventh Heaven? Either way , you can always use the discounts received from buying their products to upgrade later.


----------



## Marsen (Oct 29, 2020)

7H Standard is great, but even BS Halls of fame Bricasti sounds exactly the same, as long you don't want to dive into deep editing.
Cinematic Rooms though sounds better.


----------



## Henk (Nov 1, 2020)

Have you ever used altiverb 7（500$）
it’s great, especially for orchestral music...


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 1, 2020)

Henk said:


> Have you ever used altiverb 7（500$）
> it’s great, especially for orchestral music...


Before spending that much on a reverb plugin, everyone should try Reverberate 3 first. Then make an informed choice.


----------



## purple (Nov 1, 2020)

Henk said:


> Have you ever used altiverb 7（500$）
> it’s great, especially for orchestral music...


I have, but it's a bit expensive and honestly I prefer the sound I get out of 7H based on my trials with the demos.
I am going to have a look at Reverberate 3 tonight or tomorrow...

Between 7H, 7H pro, and CR, I am leaning towards 7H. 7H does everything I need and I never felt like I needed to reach for the extra knobs in pro. Certainly not necessary to spend that amount if I'm happy with what 7H does for me already. 

Reverberate has a lot of potential though, and from what I can see it looks a little better at modeling the early reflections which would be very useful to me as I am trying to spatialize some dry mics right now in addition to using an instance as a reverb send. 7H does ER well enough but I feel it could be done better. Maybe I'll get a different program for that. R3 is also not as expensive as the 7H pro but has more features and controls than 7H.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Nov 2, 2020)

I used the ER's from LX480, and the Tail from 7H and vice versa to thicken up the dry input.
seemed to sound fine enough for me.
If you are going that route also, you could get another Reverb for the ER's, or Vice Versa.
I think i will use 7H over any other Reverb now currently, because its easy to handle and
results are fast and clean. Matter of taste is not to be underestimated, and i just like the 
7H Gui's color palette choice, its meant to be licked or something. R3 seems not so lickable.


----------

